# Videos Showing off Old School Car Audio Gear



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

As many of you know, I have a YouTube channel dedicated mostly to information, history, demos and test results of old school car audio gear. Instead of cluttering up the "Old School Showoff" thread, I thought it might be a good idea to start a new thread so anyone can show off their collection, installs, etc. via video by posting them here. 

If you upload your videos to YouTube, you can use the


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Nobody? I guess I'll share another...

A Tale of Two Beasts - Old School Orion XTR 2250 Amplifiers - One Beauty, Both Beasts! 
(click above for HD version or watch embedded below)


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Great job! Keep it up. I'm looking forward to seeing how some of these fair on the bench.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I was hoping some other folks would post some vids here, but until then I'll keep you old school guys entertained...LOL

Old School Orion XTR-2250 The Beast vs. Concept 97.3 Ultra Cheater Monster Amps - Part 1: The Overview

See above in 1080P HD (recommended) or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Check out 3 beauties in this video...

Audio Art 100HC
Audio Art 2400HO
Lanzar Opti 50c

All in 9.5/10 or better condition (in original boxes!) 


See the video on YouTube in HD or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm really encouraging others to make and submit their own videos...this is not a shameless promotion for mine 

My latest video (click the link to see it in 1080P HD)

1998 Audio Art 2400 HO Car Amp Overviewed and Bench Tested


or embedded below:


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> I'm really encouraging others to make and submit their own videos...this is not a shameless promotion for mine
> 
> My latest video (click the link to see it in 1080P HD)
> 
> ...


Like the video you do a great job. Gotta a question though. Have you had this amp tested to see if the output and power supply are functioning as they should, reason for asking I've got an old PPI 2150AM ( not my most recent collection ) but another one that it didn't sound as strong as it should turned out that the power supply fets were weak an it caused the rails to dip under a load after replacing them it brought it back to life just a idea have a bless one


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Ampman said:


> Like the video you do a great job. Gotta a question though. Have you had this amp tested to see if the output and power supply are functioning as they should, reason for asking I've got an old PPI 2150AM ( not my most recent collection ) but another one that it didn't sound as strong as it should turned out that the power supply fets were weak an it caused the rails to dip under a load after replacing them it brought it back to life just a idea have a bless one


Ampman, I have had others mention this also. It very well may need some attention. It would probably be smart to have each of my amps looked over before testing them, but my skill level as a tech is not quite there (and I can't afford to have each one sent off to a tech). Maybe I can learn, I have the gear to do the testing? Sounds like some good videos for you to make, explaining how to test the power supply? :idea2:


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Its not that I don't like seeing a bunch of bench warmers, its just that I'd much rather see them in use. Us older folks that used the stuff when it was current would never have just let it sit. Still, the vids were great! It was only good when in use for a lot of us though that really enjoyed them. I have some vids of my old stores in the late 90's and since I sold used gear on one side from trade ins I have some pretty cool stuff in use on the used wall in the vids. I just have to get it from 8mm to digital.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

With the help of this forum and BigD, my interest in the equipment I knew as a teenager and young adult has renewed. I recently went on a spree to recover all the amps that I've owned since I could drive... First recovery? Orion 280GX. Anyway, I enjoy BigD's videos and would enjoy anyone's videos if they posted them. I definitely love the Oldschool Showoff Thread.


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> Ampman, I have had others mention this also. It very well may need some attention. It would probably be smart to have each of my amps looked over before testing them, but my skill level as a tech is not quite there (and I can't afford to have each one sent off to a tech). Maybe I can learn, I have the gear to do the testing? Sounds like some good videos for you to make, explaining how to test the power supply? :idea2:


Ya know that's a great idea I just might follow through with who knows it could be of help to someone thanks for the suggestion. Please know I wasn't knocking any of your videos I watch all of them that I see on YouTube. when I can figure out how to subscribe to your web site you can count me in I'm not good with computers and really have no clue as to how to do that, that's why I haven't as of yet. But will when I can get someone over here who knows how. Have a bless one


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Ampman said:


> Ya know that's a great idea I just might follow through with who knows it could be of help to someone thanks for the suggestion. Please know I wasn't knocking any of your videos I watch all of them that I see on YouTube. when I can figure out how to subscribe to your web site you can count me in I'm not good with computers and really have no clue as to how to do that, that's why I haven't as of yet. But will when I can get someone over here who knows how. Have a bless one


I didn't take it you were knocking my vids at all, I appreciate the suggestion. The last thing I want to do is spend 6-8 hrs to create a video and have inaccurate info! Maybe I'll send the Audio Art 2400 HO to Aaron at Envision Electronics...




> Its not that I don't like seeing a bunch of bench warmers, its just that I'd much rather see them in use. Us older folks that used the stuff when it was current would never have just let it sit. Still, the vids were great! It was only good when in use for a lot of us though that really enjoyed them. I have some vids of my old stores in the late 90's and since I sold used gear on one side from trade ins I have some pretty cool stuff in use on the used wall in the vids. I just have to get it from 8mm to digital.


I'd rather see them in use also. The intention of my videos is to do a somewhat video overview of the stuff many of us only saw in magazines back in the day. I'm also eager to test the claims of "very underrated" or "way underrated" you always hear when people sell the old school amps on eBay. I'm hoping to just keep the old school gear alive and motivate people to go out find some of the gear they always wanted to run 20 years ago, then install it and show it off! When I have some more time, you can better believe this is what I'm gonna do!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Send that 50c my way and I will install it. . 

One of the car audio mags of the day did a test on the 50c. I posted the findings in the thread, old school lanzar Opti lovers, here. See if what you get is close to what they got. You'll be surprised it's not as powerful as you think in your video.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

smgreen20 said:


> One of the car audio mags of the day did a test on the 50c. I posted the findings in the thread, old school lanzar Opti lovers, here. See if what you get is close to what they got. You'll be surprised it's not as powerful as you think in your video.


I see your post now...Nov. 1995 AS&S, you should scan that article. I will if I have the mag and can put my hands on it. 

Dude, this amp really needs to be in a museum...it is flawless!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

bigdwiz said:


> Dude, this amp really needs to be in a museum...it is flawless!



That's why that amp needs to home to me.

I have 2 wooden glasstop coffee tables I'm going to make for displaying amps. The 2 amps are...
The LANZAR Opti50c and 
The Earthquake PA-4300 

I actually want the PA-4300 more. I used to have one and want another one again.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I just completed the test and video of the 1994 Lanzar Opti 50c "ultra cheater" amp. It will go live on Sunday 9/23 at 8pm EST. I'll embed the video here once it goes live...

Any guesses for 1/2 ohm bridged output? Amp is rated at 800w


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd bet at 1/2 ohm it'll pump out at least 1300 watts RMS


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

My guess, 930 jelly beans are in the jar.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

1994 Lanzar Opti 50c Ultra-High Current cheater amp tested!

See it in 1080P High Def here

or embedded below:


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

As much as I would love for this amp to do well over rated power, this is exactly what I've been trying to tell everyone about these OS LANZAR Opti amps. They are not over rated by more then 10% max. The voltage they get also means crap. They are so tightly regulated that there is but maybe 2 watts difference from 12v to 14v.

Had I'd seen the Q about wattage before the video, I could've said so. This video is further proof, along w/the issue of AS&S, that these amps are not over rated. I love them more then any other amp out there. The Opti coupling is just that much of a deal.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

AWESOME ! Vids 

Love your work !


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

smgreen20 said:


> As much as I would love for this amp to do well over rated power, this is exactly what I've been trying to tell everyone about these OS LANZAR Opti amps. They are not over rated by more then 10% max. The voltage they get also means crap. They are so tightly regulated that there is but maybe 2 watts difference from 12v to 14v.
> 
> Had I'd seen the Q about wattage before the video, I could've said so. This video is further proof, along w/the issue of AS&S, that these amps are not over rated. I love them more then any other amp out there. The Opti coupling is just that much of a deal.


I just updated the video and fixed a few issues that were pointed out by my viewers. 

Just to remind everyone, Auto Sound & Security got 408w/ch at 1/4 ohm, making for approx. 816w bridged at 1/2 ohm. If you notice my 2nd 1/2 ohm mono test, you'll see the distortion was just starting to hit 1% at 19.91V, which equates to 793W. Percentage wise, our results were VERY close!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I posted those results from AS&S in my Old school LANZAR Opti lovers thread. Just didn't post the article.


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

great vids..


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Mid 90's *Orion XTR-2250 "The Beast"* bench tested for RMS power output (resistive):

See it in 1080P High Def

or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm hoping some of you guys will join in and upload some vids of your cool old school gear!

Here's an *Orion 3100 SVF 3-way crossover / bridging module* for first gen GS, GX and HCCA amps:

Watch the Orion 3100 SVF in 1080P Goodness or embedded below:


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I think this is the BIGDWIZ thread! LOL! You do such a great job with the videos that everyone else is scared to put up their amateur work.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

> I think this is the BIGDWIZ thread! LOL! You do such a great job with the videos that everyone else is scared to put up their amateur work.


I appreciate the comment! I just hate to think how much cool gear is out there not being shown off. I'm gonna do an iPhone 5 / iMovie demo soon to show everyone how easy it is to do professional looking videos without professional gear...

Also >


Here's a guy who just recently started uploading videos...he has some pretty cool Old School Gear, especially dig the PG SOFA!!

Mike MacT - YouTube


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

See the 1979 Fujitsu-Ten "New Compo" car stereo components in HD goodness! Demo of this system coming up soon!

Watch on YouTube in 1080P

or 

embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's one to share with anyone who ships old school amps (or really any electronics item):

How to Pack an Amplifier for Shipping!

Watch on YouTube in 1080P 

or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Big...chrome...old school...Rockford Fosgate...need I say more?

Power 1000 Mosfet "Terminator" Power Output Teaser

Watch in 1080P on YouTube 

or embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I've posted several videos since the one above, but here's one you old school Orion guys will really dig...

1990 Mazda B2200 custom mini truck loaded w/ old school Orion/Alpine/Soundstream gear. Just to give a teaser...(4) XTR 15 DVC subs powered by a single Orion 225 HCCA!! The truck is incredible, like a true time machine!! 

Watch in on YouTube in 1080P or embedded below:


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

cool, Bigdwiz!!

I've got too a Youtube Channel but for my HU..
popothym - YouTube


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's my latest, showing an Alpine CDA-7977 vs. Panasonic VP-7704P Distortion Meter...how clean are the Alpine's pre-outs and how much voltage does this "4V" deadhead do? Check it out...

Link to Video on YouTube

or watch embedded below:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

[email protected]'go said:


> cool, Bigdwiz!!
> 
> I've got too a Youtube Channel but for my HU..
> popothym - YouTube



Subbed! Lots of head units... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Another Alpine head unit vs. Panasonic THD meter...this time the Alpine CDA-9815. One test with internal power amps ON, 2nd test with Power IC OFF. Do you expect a difference for the pre-amp output voltage or THD? Check it out...

Watch on YouTube in 1080P

or embedded below:


----------

